# First Barbie Rod Derby!!!!!!!!



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

Stop buy and say hi even if you dont want to fish. Some of you know Mike, those of you who dont, he is member CLEVELAND METROPARKS.


Follow @ https://www.facebook.com/#!/events/152012064960860/

Many of you already know that there's a fund growing for Mike Durkalec's recovery and many of you already know about us doing a barbie rod derby... so... myself and a few others have decided to combine the two for some fun and have a buy in of $20 each participant, 50% of the proceeds will go towards Mike's recovery funds, and depending on the number of participants, 20-50% will go towards 1st, 2nd, and/or 3rd place winners. We will have more rules coming so sign up if you're interested!!





Itinerary:


Registration: 8:00AM - 8:20AM $20 entry will be due upon arrival.
(Main pavilion at the Emerald Necklace Marina)

Rules Review: 8:20AM - 8:30AM

Contest: 8:30AM - 2:30PM

Cook-out: 2:00PM - forward


All participants will be given a numbered chip. These chips must be present within the photo of their fish along with a tape measure to show the length of their fish. We do kindly ask that the fish be catch and release. Participants must return the chips to the bucket at 2:30PM sharp, any later will not be accepted. Once all photos have been reviewed we will announce the winners. We will also have a drawing during the cook-out for prizes provided by Erie Outfitters. 


Rules:


1: Qualifying species will only be Steelhead/Rainbow Trout. Largest fish by length will be the winner.

2: Must use any kids rod and reel combo. Some examples from the Shakespeare line would be: Barbie, transformers, cars, Spiderman etc. The rod and reel must be stock. You are free to change the line to any MONO, no braid allowed.

3: A picture of your qualifying fish must be taken next to a measuring tape and the token you will be given during registration. (Make sure you bring a measuring tape, a digital camera or cell phone with a camera)

4: You must be back to the pavilion by 2:30 pm. There will be a designated bucket that your chip must be placed in. The bucket will be removed at 2:30 pm and anyone who is not back in time will be disqualified.

5: You must fish on the Rocky River; you can fish the main river, both branches and any tributaries of the Rocky.















Rocky River Reservation, Cleveland Metroparks


Cleveland, Ohio

View Map · Get Directions.


----------



## ignantmike (Apr 30, 2005)

would be interesting to catch one on a Barbie outfit for sure.........good luck with the derby.....


----------



## ngski (Aug 16, 2005)

Do we have the option to just drop by and pay the $20 no chip, the barbie rod contest is interesting but I just want to fish, eat and be eligible for the drawing. I'm handicap enough when it comes to chasing chrome.

I can volunteer help with the cook out.


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

I have no clue.... Im not the peeps holding it. Try to ask on the face book link?


----------



## ngski (Aug 16, 2005)

steelheadBob said:


> Try to ask on the face book link?


I hate facebook, don't have an account guess I'll stop by anyways drop a twenty in the bucket.


----------



## monkfish (Apr 3, 2010)

How did this go? Would love to see an update.


----------



## Socom (Nov 3, 2005)

There was an article about this in todays (sunday) paper. A few fish caught, sounds like many broke off though


----------



## dipthekid (Sep 17, 2012)

monkfish said:


> How did this go? Would love to see an update.


It was a blast! I had never fished the Rocky before and met a lot of really cool people. Taking 3rd place didn't hurt either  

All said and done, they collected over $1500 for Mike D. and his family! Great time and a great cause. Now what to do with my spiderman pole??? My 6yo has a better one than that...lol


----------



## dipthekid (Sep 17, 2012)

Here's the PD report... http://www.cleveland.com/outdoors/index.ssf/2013/03/big_kids_with_barbie_fishing_r.html

Here's the official FB page.... https://www.facebook.com/events/152012064960860/?ref=22


----------



## ngski (Aug 16, 2005)

Great time, I did not get into the derby couldn't dig up a kid's outfit in time so I dropped some money into the bucket had a great lunch talked to a few people and heard some great stories from Darcy Egan.


----------



## brunmaster (Mar 23, 2011)

a great time for sure!my daughter and i are looking forward to the next one,especially since i bought these crappy rods  great job sisqo!


----------

